# Angry Charles, amazing Marshall in a box pedal.



## Manuel Ammon (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 29, 2021)

You're on a roll!


----------



## spi (Sep 29, 2021)

Cool, can we see the innards?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Sep 29, 2021)

spi said:


> Cool, can we see the innards?


Coming soon....


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## spi (Sep 29, 2021)

I like the way you combined pcb-mounted knobs with wired knobs to get all 5 knobs in a row.


----------



## JamieJ (Sep 29, 2021)

Superb build @Manuel Ammon


----------



## sticky1138 (Sep 29, 2021)

Great looking build! JCM or Plexi voiced?


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Sep 30, 2021)

sticky1138 said:


> Great looking build! JCM or Plexi voiced?


More mid range JCM voiced.


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Sep 30, 2021)

Looks amazing!


----------



## TheSin (Sep 30, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Preverb (Oct 6, 2021)

I am struggling to choose a MIAB project out of the available options here.  I think I need to actually familiarize myself with which Marshall is the tone I am after.  I am normally more of a Fender guy.  The Angry Charlie certainly seems to get mentioned quite a bit.


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Oct 6, 2021)

Preverb said:


> I am struggling to choose a MIAB project out of the available options here.  I think I need to actually familiarize myself with which Marshall is the tone I am after.  I am normally more of a Fender guy.  The Angry Charlie certainly seems to get mentioned quite a bit.


Angry Charlie is a classic Marshall type pedal, with 3 Band EQ. It has a lot of gain. Works really well in front of a break up, crunchy amp, also sounds good in a total clan amp. Overall it has a lot mid range and I love it for boosting an overdrive amp hard for soloing. Own a Zvex box of rock, got more transparent crispy JTM45 sounds. Different beast...


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 7, 2021)

Absolutely gorgeous job on this. Your faceplate design is impressively clever!


----------



## Manuel Ammon (Oct 7, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Absolutely gorgeous job on this. Your faceplate design is impressively clever!


Thanks a lot...


----------



## Kroars (Nov 8, 2021)

You sure build some beautiful pedals my friend!  Love checking out you work!!


----------



## Barry (Nov 8, 2021)

Looks fabulous, but shouldn't the knobs go to 11


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Nov 9, 2021)

Nice build, man! Love the design!  

I've got an Angry Charles. Well...sort of. Actually, it's the Boss JB-2 Angry Driver. Do like having both the Angry Charles and a Blues Driver all in one pedal. Pretty nice design. Might wanna look into running a Blues Driver type pedal before or after your Angry Charles. Really sounds nice both ways really.


----------

